# Thinking about buying a second dog for my golden retriever



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I tried bringing a corgi into our house when my sister passed away. TERRIBLE experience. The corgi tried to take over the top dog position and attacked my female. I am not fond of corgis.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Our second dog is a Brittany mix. Her and my golden are as thick as thieves. They were both young when they met though, they're only 8 months apart. Are you thinking of buying a puppy from a breeder or adopting a dog from a shelter?


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

it doesn't really matter where I get the dog, its a matter of getting a second small dog that will get along with my golden retriever


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I think a second dog is a great idea! Ours is a pit and I couldn't have imagined a better friendship! I don't think breed matters nearly as much as matching personalities and energy levels. For instance, my Golden is extremely dominant and has some arthritis. When we found Frank through the rescue he was extremely submissive and even when playing never jumps on Lucky. Best of luck in your search! Here is a pic of Lucky and his puppy Frank


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

i went to the dog shelter and saw mostly chihuahuas and pitbulls i personally do not like those two breeds.

i saw some others but i am not looking for another large dog.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just some friendly advice...

Small dog or big dog, they both require the same responsibilities. I know you don't want your Golden to be lonely (I don't like leaving Maverick at home alone for long periods of time), but you have to remember you'll have twice the responsibility. 

Corgis and Goldens are two completely different breeds as well, have you researched the Corgi breed? Does your living situation fit a Corgi AND a Golden? Corgis are natural herding dogs and can be headstrong, making them just about the complete opposite of what is expected of a Golden. That's not to say they aren't good dogs, but their "requirements" can be quite different. 

A small dog that I heard matches well with Goldens is the Cavalier King Charles. They seem to be similar in temperament, personality, and they're an extremely gentle breed. They also bond quite strongly to their people, much like Goldens.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Why a smaller dog? Why not another golden or a lab?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

One of Thor's best friends is a Wheaton. They get along very well, and she's probably no more than 40 lbs. Not a very small dog but also not that big.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

dezymond said:


> Just some friendly advice...
> 
> Small dog or big dog, they both require the same responsibilities. (AND EXPENSE)...................
> 
> ...


Oh this is SUCH good input... Slow down and really do some research. I am going to make a confession to you... I grew up with Shelties and Albert Payson Terhune's "Lad: A Dog" stories were my childhood favorites, I always wanted a collie. Now that I'm an adult, I am a Golden person, heart and soul, but I couldn't shake the thought about collies. So, I researched breeders and met some collies and my 2nd dog is a collie. He is the most wonderful, loving, sweet guy and has a beautiful temperament, loves people. However, he is an alert barker who announces anything that moves and he is smart but not as interested in obeying me and pleasing me as my Goldens have always been. Suddenly I discovered I wasn't quite as good a dog trainer as I thought I was  

It is just not the same and if I had to do it all over again, I would probably not have added a herding dog to my family. I also knew that I'd be vacuuming daily and was willing to do that, but I underestimated the grooming requirements and he needs daily brushing to prevent matting... I agree wholeheartedly that you need to really understand that the characteristics of different breeds are pretty set in stone and you need to think carefully about how they will work with your current dynamic. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

My in laws have a corgi, pug, and a bully pit they have been great together. We took River to visit them they all did great with her. She was confused about the pug because of all the noises she makes. There corgi is very submissive. The hardest part was when he was first home and working with him and his herding and nipping. A thing also on the breed is they can easily have back issues. My in laws have this issue and have to watch him carefully when he is playing with the other dogs and not let him on furniture and so forth. We have an older Rottweiler and I also have been considering what our next breed will be when he passes.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm with Dezymond on this: Don't get another dog because your dog wants it, get one because YOU want it. You're the one who's going to have to feed it, train it, take it out for walks, pay for vet treatment, etc., etc. It's been my experience that, with dogs, "one plus one" sometimes equals more than two!

The corgis I know are strong-willed little dogs and need a lot of exercise - they're working dogs. In our household, our second dog (our only dog for now) is a toy poodle. He's my daughter's agility dog. He got on well with our golden, but we had to supervise extensively at first because of the size difference, to make sure he didn't get hurt when they were playing. 

There are some benefits to small dogs: for starters, everything costs less (food, medications, vaccines, crates, cushions ...)! Our toy poodle is very different from a golden: he weighs 10 lbs in real life and 70 lbs in his own head, and regards himself as the "king of the world". He's very manipulative and calculating. We love him dearly, but I wouldn't want one as my "personal" dog. I'm going to get another golden.

Before my golden died, we never left the two dogs loose and unsupervised in the house - it wasn't safe. They broke stuff and got into trouble, so they had to be crated when left alone. And there were some occasions where we'd have taken one dog with us, but couldn't take two. When we travelled, some hotels and rental homes would accept one dog but not two. There are lots of reasons to have two dogs, but there are also disadvantages, and if you do get a second one, it should really be because you want it, not because you think your other dog might enjoy it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We have pet sat several dogs (small and big) in the neighborhood to give Rose a companion and playmate. None have been the same as when we adopted Darcy our flat coat. Those two are the best of friends from the first second they met. Flatcoats are single coated if you are worried about shedding but very high energy and of the sweetest temperament.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Speaking as someone who currently has two herders and our third Golden, Griffey, they could not be more different. Think INTENSE. My herders love their own people, but strangers are always suspicious, especially on our property. They bark. They especially alarm bark, but my female barks when she's happy, when she's running, when she goes outside, when she wants to tell me something, etc. etc...I'm convinced my partial hearing loss has her name on it!

Mine aren't nippy, thank goodness, but lots of herders are. Corgis have a reputation for that...Google Queen Elizabeth dogs sometime. They're generally a bad idea with young children for that reason.

On the plus side, they're amazing to train and will stick close to home. I have found my Border Collie mix lying ten feet inside our accidentally open gate more than once. 

One other thought...Goldens and herders have very different play styles. Goldens want to play bitey face and wrestle, while herders want to chase. Mine have worked it out okay, but I'm wondering as Griffey gets bigger if the play might not stop.

Not to repeat everyone's excellent advice, but start with research first? I completely understand the size issue (as I look down at five-month-old Griffey's massive feet), but there are lots of other really important things to consider.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

When our 2 RB Goldens were about 4 and 5, we added our first Corgi to the family. As mentioned above, Corgi's are totally different than training a Golden. I also thought I was pretty good with training until I started training our Ralphie. HA! However, our Corgi's and Goldens have gotten along very well. Some Corgi's can be real barker's, nippers, etc. Fortunately, we dodged that bullet. While they will herd the cat if she goes outside, they are not nippers. Since they are a herding dog, they need exercise, and things that stimulate their mind. They are smart and you can see the wheels turning in their brain. Good luck in your search.


----------



## TanyaM (May 30, 2015)

My advice to to double up on the Goldens in your life!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I've always wanted a Newfie... but now that I'm experiencing the fur of my fluffy 10 month old Golden as he seems to be some how blowing his coat in masses, I'm not sure I could add the massive amounts of black fur and drool to the mix. A second Golden or a Flat Coat, could certainly be in order. I've always said if I got a small dog it would be a King Charles. My friend's parents have one and he is just the sweetest dog you could ever meet and he gets along with everyone and every thing. If you research his temperament he fits the mold. He reminds me very much of a Golden's temperament.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My puppy's sire, who is a calm, sweet golden, is owned by corgi breeders. I have been told the corgis drive him crazy.


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyone has their preferences for a second dog. Research is the key and research knowing what your likes and dislikes are. I am a three golden guy - had Hank (got him at eight and he is now 12) and got looking for a companion and the companion I found was a pair of sisters, Nikki an Millie (got them at 7 and they are now 10). They get along great and I am a big fan of the golden's relaxed nature. Occassionally I dog sit for the ex (she returns the favour too) and she has a two year old golden doodle. Fun watching the four of them interact. Farley, the doodle, "herds" by pushing the other three around with his body! You may want to consider finding an older dog - less training and that could reduce the tension your current dog would feel from the attention the new dog would require. Certainly you have to be ready yourself for a second dog but there are enormous benefits to your first dog by getting it a companion. Have fun with it!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

I second (third, forth, etc) the suggestions of researching other breeds and wanting to get a dog for yourself, not your Golden. We got Annabeth when Gracie was 2 years old.

Honestly, the first year was hard. I under-estimated the time required to have a puppy AND an active 2 year old. Would I change anything?? No because I love both of the dogs. However, I may consider an adult dog (as a second dog) in the future??

There are many pros and cons either way, so consider all of your options carefully. And maybe someone has a dog that you could "borrow" to test drive, so to speak? Good luck!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Every household is different. We brought a second GR home when Bucky was three years old. The second dog became dominant and totally broke Bucky's spirit - he was never the same. Both dogs lived to be 13, so he was 10 when Bucky died. He didn't seem to miss Bucky's passing and loved getting all of our attention.

The two dogs never fought and could be trusted alone together, but in hindsight, I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My pembroke corgi and my golden get along extremely well and are definitely buddies. However, they are VERY different personality wise. If we play fetch, my golden will chase after the ball while my corgi will chase after him.:doh: Also, my corgi is very vocal in comparison to my golden. I'd also say he is less driven to please us (it's that stubborn streak!) and is more dog aggressive. Another thing to think about is shedding. My golden sheds, but I swear my little corgi sheds twice as much. And even though he is smaller, he needs a lot of exercise and is just as much work/time as a bigger dog. Despite those qualities, he really is a great dog and a complete sweetheart (seriously the biggest love). 

If you like the corgi breed and have done your research, then I'd say go for it because they really can get along very well together! Personally though, I would stick with another golden or a dog more similar in personality like a cocker.


----------



## michiganst8er (May 6, 2015)

A couple times on this thread I saw Golden Retrievers and Cavalier King Charles as being similar personality-wise.
I have to totally agree. We have a 2 and 1/2 year old Cavalier (our second Cavalier, other one passed on August 25, 2014 at age 11 years).
We originally wanted a Golden way back but our 1st child was a pre-schooler. The Cavalier is a velcro dog who loves everyone.
Now we've finally added a Golden Retriever since the kids are older (high school and 4th grade - where does the time go?).
The Cavalier and Golden get along great as long as there aren't any raw hides - LOL.
One thing different that I've noticed is that the Cavaliers we've had have been much gentler puppies. Never had this crazy teething thing or the bewitching hour when our Golden puppy (now 12 weeks) gets so mouth obsessed.

Love the combination and love both dog breeds


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

jarsky541 said:


> hi folks, I was thinking about buying a second dog for my golden retriever so he has a friend around the house. Does anybody have any recommendation on what dog would work best with the golden? I was thinking of the pembroke corgi but I am not sure. I prefer buying a small dog as my second dog.


I got my Shi Zu, benji when my golden buddy was four. They loved each other. I lost my buddy in January. In March I got another golden. I was worried benji would be aggressive but the love each other also. They play nice, from day one.

Grooming is quite costly but up side he does not shed.


----------



## katynick (Jun 2, 2015)

You may want to dog sit for a friend for a week or so and see how your dog reacts to having another dog in the house. My Jake loved other dogs. He was always so excited to go to the dog park and to meet and greet other dogs at the park. When friends would come over for dinner and bring their dog he absolutely loved it. However, last fall we pet sat for a friend for a week while they went out of town. Jake had met and played with Gunner so we knew they would get along. Jake was great for about 2 days and then he wanted Gunner to leave. They got along fine-no problem there but Jake was very jealous and it was apparent that although he loved to play with other dogs--he wanted to be an only dog. That was an interesting learning experience for us.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

The corgi and my dog max seem to be getting along just fine my only issue now is that the corgi needs to have stronger bones to be near max because max can easily injure the corgi


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you specifically want/need a smaller dog? When we decided to expand our family, I knew I wanted another retriever. My golden mix and my flat coated mix get along sensationally well. It was love at first sight.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

The photos above is my new corgi puppy that I recently bought and all seems well with Max


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Cute little fella. 

Hope things go smoothly and you'll have two happy dogs to come home to. They look like they get along real well.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

Cooper the corgi enjoys going after maxs tail and herding him quite funny


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Those are cute pictures.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

They look so cute together! Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

if anybody has an corgis can you tell me from personal experience from the photos if it is a purebred corgi....i have my doubts if the corgi i even bought is even purebred like i expected....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Where did you get him from? Did you see his parents? From the pictures he seems slightly taller than the Corgi pups I've seen, (could be the camera angle, though). Here's a picture that shows what the Corgi pups I've met look like:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's hard to judge with the angle of the pictures, but he looks like a corgi to me. If he's not AKC registered from a reputable breeder it's always questionable though.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

i just spoke to the owners and it turns out that the corgi is 10% rat terrier and 90 percent corgi as so they say. i might end up selling the puppy and buying a straight purebred corgi. this corgi reminds me of a chihuahua and i am not fond of them.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

jarsky541 said:


> i just spoke to the owners and it turns out that the corgi is 10% rat terrier and 90 percent corgi as so they say. i might end up selling the puppy and buying a straight purebred corgi. this corgi reminds me of a chihuahua and i am not fond of them.



But if you choose to get the dog, and there is no reason to rehome the dog, why would you rehome the dog? I'm confused by this sentiment.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Send the puppy to me and I'll love him, he's adorable. If you're not buying from a reputable breeder, just stop. What if the next breeder tells you they're selling a purebred corgi but they lie. If there's nothing wrong with this dog, why would the next one be any better?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

jarsky541 said:


> i just spoke to the owners and it turns out that the corgi is 10% rat terrier and 90 percent corgi as so they say. i might end up selling the puppy and buying a straight purebred corgi. this corgi reminds me of a chihuahua and i am not fond of them.


I read this and my jaw dropped.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

So you went ahead and got this puppy "for your other dog," and then, fortunately, they get along great. So now you're going to dump this little guy, who looks absolutely adorable, because he's not 100% purebred? 

I hope I'm misreading this? If you didn't do your research on corgis and reputable breeders and paid too much, that's on you, not on the dog. 

You seem to have lucked into a great situation. Enjoy your two dogs, thank the Gods they get along so well, and chalk the rest up to experience.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I currently have 3 Golden's but I never bought one for my other Golden (s). I always bought them for me!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

jarsky541 said:


> i just spoke to the owners and it turns out that the corgi is 10% rat terrier and 90 percent corgi as so they say. i might end up selling the puppy and buying a straight purebred corgi. this corgi reminds me of a chihuahua and i am not fond of them.


I'm speechless.....gobsmacked.....

You can't be serious? If you're really considering selling the puppy, don't get another one if you can be so casual about discarding it, because it's only 90% of what you wanted.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I really hope your not serious. If so you don't deserve a dog of any kind.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Golden. Best second dog for a golden is a golden.



I've got a border collie, and have had three border collies. My current one is my last of the three, Billy. Now, Billy is devoted, gentle, sweet, guileless, a true innocent soul. So now that he's 13 I started thinking about a dog to keep Max, my first golden, from feeling alone when Billy leaves me. 



I thought and flip flopped about everything. GSD, another border collie, lab rescue, Cairn, Australian Shepherd.....but by sheer luck happened to see that Max's breeder had a litter and the thought of another little fluffly golden just tugged at me so.....I got Emma.



And she and Max are absolutely inseparable. 



Golden for a golden.

Edit

Wow I didn't read the thread beyond the first page because work went insane. 

OP you don't DESERVE a dog. They've got something you know nothing about - loyalty and love.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I am sorry you feel that way about your new puppy. As with any breed, you really need to do the research and check out the breeder, the lines they are using for their litter, and what tests have they done. Corgi's do have their own set of medical problems. Von Willebrand disease is one of them. I know my breeder specifically pointed out the testing she had done, and made sure when she did the breeding she connected the right Corgi's together so the puppies would not have that genetic component. Also, depending upon the qualities of each dog, and the attention the breeder is paying to them when she chooses the dogs she is breeding, you can get really good looking Corgi's or you can end up with longer noses, longer legs, etc. Good luck to your puppy. Hope you decide to keep it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

If you really feel that way, I feel sorry for both of your pups. What happens when your golden gets older and requires more help? Dogs are not disposable.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow. I don't want to turn this into a big 'piling-on'....but that's cold. 

Consider rehoming both of them together, as they seem to have genuine affection for each other.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Just want to remind everyone to keep the thread respectful and polite. 

jarsky541, they do seem to get along quite well together. And although he's not 100% corgi, he seems to have won over your Golden. Please carefully consider the decision you're mulling over, you never know what you're going to get with a different puppy.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

Anyways I sold that so called black tri color corgi mixed away today and a few days ago I went to pick up a purebred corgi


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

jarsky541 said:


> Anyways I sold that so called black tri color corgi mixed away today and a few days ago I went to pick up a purebred corgi


You are cold and a mean person. Animals aren't things you just get rid of.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

Original Post deleted (because I can't say what I want to say in a respectful manner)


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Did you at least find a good home for the original puppy? You don't just "sell" a dog!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel sorry for your dogs, as they are obviously replaceable commodities in your eyes.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Some people just aren't very nice. I believe that's why we have dogs. I think we all should move on. Nothing we can say is going to change this opinion, and what's done is done. Let's all just hope that little puppy went on to a home that will love him like family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

All I can say is, I hope this was the work of a troll.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> All I can say is, I hope this was the work of a troll.



Me too. I would really hate to think this happened to such a cute puppy but nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

jarsky541 said:


> Anyways I sold that so called black tri color corgi mixed away today and a few days ago I went to pick up a purebred corgi



My fondest wish is that someday you are discarded with the same thoughtlessness as you discarded that innocent puppy. You deserve no less.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> All I can say is, I hope this was the work of a troll.


That's what I was just going to post. I think someone enjoyed trolling the nice folks here. I don't know why people get such pleasure from doing so.


----------



## jarsky541 (May 16, 2015)

Initially I wanted to put it in the animal shelter but it's relatively young and since it is part corgi I found a lot of people interested and was willing to pick it up so their we have it. I wanted to get rid of the black corgi mix because whenever I see him it jus reminds me of how I have been cheated by the owners I drove a very long distance and my car broke down several times and it was a big hassle then once I found out it wasn't what I wanted all together I was really upset for all the time and energy I put into picking him up. I felt like keeping it around was just a reminder of how I was cheated


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Can we please close this thread.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

jarsky541 said:


> Initially I wanted to put it in the animal shelter but it's relatively young and since it is part corgi I found a lot of people interested and was willing to pick it up so their we have it. I wanted to get rid of the black corgi mix because whenever I see him it jus reminds me of how I have been cheated by the owners I drove a very long distance and my car broke down several times and it was a big hassle then once I found out it wasn't what I wanted all together I was really upset for all the time and energy I put into picking him up. I felt like keeping it around was just a reminder of how I was cheated



There are no words how cruel you are.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

jarsky541 said:


> Initially I wanted to put it in the animal shelter but it's relatively young and since it is part corgi I found a lot of people interested and was willing to pick it up so their we have it. I wanted to get rid of the black corgi mix because whenever I see him it jus reminds me of how I have been cheated by the owners I drove a very long distance and my car broke down several times and it was a big hassle then once I found out it wasn't what I wanted all together I was really upset for all the time and energy I put into picking him up. I felt like keeping it around was just a reminder of how I was cheated



I feel so sorry for you, wasting all that time and energy. Poor you. Glad you didn't have to work too hard to get 'rid' of this dog that so offended your sensibilities. By the way, I'll point out to you that this is sarcasm, just in case your IQ level matches your heart.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Since this pup was "sold" we see no need to keep this thread open and have it turn into something issues that could break board rules.


----------

